# Housekeeping



## welcon (Dec 3, 2012)

Learned a valuable lesson yesterday. I have worked in the bridge construction industry for the last 18 years, and I have never been hurt on the job. I take every precaution to ensure my own, and crews safety, so why when I get home do all these safety precautions take a vacation. I was working in my woodworking shop yesterday finishing a few small projects. I had tools, extension cords, etc. lying all over the place. One thing on the floor was a airhose with the brad nailer diconected, I happened to step on the quick connect fitting of this hose, it acted like a roller when I stepped on it and I instantly ended up crashing onto the concrete floor. I felt and heard a big crack in my ankle as it twisted, then my shoulder took a huge hit.

When I was younger these things never hurt so much, but as you approach 60 this is not the case. This morning my ankle hurts and my right shoulder is killing me. The whole point of this post is just to remind us how important it is to keep our shops safe and organized. Put things away when you are done with them, eliminate tripping hazards, use hearing protection, safety glasses, and particle masks when necassary.


----------



## JesseTutt (Aug 15, 2012)

A good lesson to remember, thanks for the reminder.


----------

